# Do I Need New HDMI Cables for a 4K UHD TV?



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'll be replacing my Sony 52" LED TV with a new OLED 4K UHD TV within the next few months. I have good HDMI cables on it right now, but I want to know if the newer OLED 4K UHD televisions require a higher grade of HDMI cables (if there is such a thing). Current TV is wall mounted and our seating area is 9'-10' away.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael - AZ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll be replacing my Sony 52" LED TV with a new OLED 4K UHD TV within the next few months. I have good HDMI cables on it right now, but I want to know if the newer OLED 4K UHD televisions require a higher grade of HDMI cables (if there is such a thing). Current TV is wall mounted and our seating area is 9'-10' away.
> 
> ...


Depends on how old the cables are and the quality / grade / rating on the ones you have are.
You need to replace it if they were not high speed cables capable of a minimum of 18 Gbps or said 4k capable. The programs with HDR profile need these higher speed cables.

Today those types of cables are not necessarily expensive. I bought 1 for $14.99 that is 6 ft long and it works fine.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I bought my current HDMI cables from Best Buy about 5+ years ago. At the time, they were the best ones that Best Buy had. I don't know if they were rated Certified Premium High Speed. Since they are over 5 years old, I'm guessing that they are not of the Premium High Speed variety since 4K was not on the horizon yet. Would I have to replace all the HDMI cables (i.e., Hopper 3 to Receiver, DVD player to Receiver etc.?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

current requirement is 18 Gbps, 
don't read into that misleading marketing words - stick with real physical parameters: speed and attenuation/max length


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael - AZ said:


> Thanks for the response. I bought my current HDMI cables from Best Buy about 5+ years ago. At the time, they were the best ones that Best Buy had. I don't know if they were rated Certified Premium High Speed. Since they are over 5 years old, I'm guessing that they are not of the Premium High Speed variety since 4K was not on the horizon yet. Would I have to replace all the HDMI cables (i.e., Hopper 3 to Receiver, DVD player to Receiver etc.?)


Only the cable (s ) that will be sending the 4k content.
If you send your signal from the Hopper to an AVR ( surround sound receiver ) the receiver must be capable of letting the 4k content thru. If your receiver is old like mine you will need to send the Hopper signal direct to the 4k TV and use an Optical / Digital coax from the Hopper to the AVR.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

...and please don't spend a lot of money at Best Buy if you decide to replace your HDMI cables. Monoprice.com is a great place to get inexpensive reliable cables for anything. As stated, look at the specs. A $96 Monster cable doesn't pass digital data any better than a $6 Monoprice cable. Amazon always has some good prices too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> current requirement is 18 Gbps,
> don't read into that misleading marketing words - stick with real physical parameters: speed and attenuation/max length


Well said!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> ...and please don't spend a lot of money at Best Buy if you decide to replace your HDMI cables. Monoprice.com is a great place to get inexpensive reliable cables for anything. As stated, look at the specs. A $96 Monster cable doesn't pass digital data any better than a $6 Monoprice cable. Amazon always has some good prices too.


Yup, don't get sucked into the Monster mess. Way overpriced, but I bet it's a nice HDMI cable.

Rich


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is a good article on the HDMI specs:

Which HDMI cable should you buy? Here's a few

If you want some good info on HDMI cable and specs, head over to Blue Jeans Cable. I have used their stuff for years and have always been pleased.
Here is a link to their HDMI info center:

HDMI Cable Information Center -- Blue Jeans Cable


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. All this is good to know.
Michael


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Based on the response from jimmie57, I pulled out my Owner's Manual for the AVR.
I have a Pioneer Elite SC-LX501 (about 3-4 years old). In the Video Processing section, it says that the 4K UDH signal can be passed through. Pretty sure that means I can connect the new TV in just like my current one.
Thanks again.
Michael


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael - AZ said:


> Based on the response from jimmie57, I pulled out my Owner's Manual for the AVR.
> I have a Pioneer Elite SC-LX501 (about 3-4 years old). In the Video Processing section, it says that the 4K UDH signal can be passed through. Pretty sure that means I can connect the new TV in just like my current one.
> Thanks again.
> Michael


This is from their website: You are all set if your cables are.
This feature lets you take advantage of the highest-quality video source for viewing on a 4K TV. With support for HDCP 2.2, you can enjoy premium content such as 4K videos with digital copy protection on a compatible display. *What's more, the SC-LX501 is ready for HDR (High Dynamic Range) *and BT.2020 next generation video standards.


----------

